

Get 25GB FREE online storage from Microsoft SkyDrive - joseau
http://techfond.com/get-25gb-free-online-storage-from-microsoft-skydrive/

======
bmaskey
Useless for those of us w/o SkyDrive accounts: "...for all users who signed up
to SkyDrive prior to April 22,2012."

:(

